# Maxspect Razor LED Lighting System 120W (8,000K)



## Gary Nelson (26 Jul 2013)

Is anyone using this type of light or have any experience of it? I'm really tempted to go for one for my new set-up.... whats your thoughts guys?
Maxspect Razor LED Lighting System 120W (8,000K) | Charterhouse Aquatics


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Jul 2013)

Err...Gary, if they are comparing the energy output to 400W Halides then you'll probably need to have some way of controlling intensity - unless of course your flow/CO2/distribution are Awesome....

Cheers,


----------



## sa80mark (26 Jul 2013)

Ive been looking into the maxspect nano for my next tank but info on them well theres pretty much none I found one journal on an American site but it was no help at all


----------



## Gary Nelson (26 Jul 2013)

Yes I know... Not much info about.... From what I have read though they are dimable.


----------



## sanj (26 Jul 2013)

Gary,

I have the 120W over my TMC signature. I do dial down the output to 60% Max, but probably averages 40-50% on average.

The leds are split into two channels of control and you can dial them between 0-100%. Power consumption scales pretty close to 1:1. I cant imagine anyone wanting to run them full power over a planted tank.

So far so good, ive had them running since January.


----------



## Gary Nelson (26 Jul 2013)

Cheers for the info Sanj... That's just what I wanted to hear as I've gone for the signature (450 high though)... They look a neat bit of kit


----------



## Danny (26 Jul 2013)

What do you want to know guys, I have a nano unit over my 610x510x450 marine but know most there is to know about them in general and the nano is no different to the 120 or 160 just smaller but uses the exact same cluster of leds and has the same control ability as the bigger units.  I have been on marine forums the last few months and these are a massive focal point in salty's and the 8k was aimed at the planted market.


----------



## Gary Nelson (27 Jul 2013)

Danny said:


> What do you want to know guys, I have a nano unit over my 610x510x450 marine but know most there is to know about them in general and the nano is no different to the 120 or 160 just smaller but uses the exact same cluster of leds and has the same control ability as the bigger units. I have been on marine forums the last few months and these are a massive focal point in salty's and the 8k was aimed at the planted market.


 
Hi Danny, does the blue display panel stay illuminated all the time then? also do you find that the fan has to kick in much?


----------



## sanj (29 Jul 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Cheers for the info Sanj... That's just what I wanted to hear as I've gone for the signature (450 high though)... They look a neat bit of kit


 
Mine is the 60x45x45cm one.


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Jul 2013)

sanj said:


> Mine is the 60x45x45cm one.


 
Thats the one I'm going for, did you have clear silicone or the black... I still cant quite decide if to have the Charcoal grey unit or white and with black silicone so it ties it in neatly with the Razor light as the pic below

PS, any photos of yours?


----------



## Christian Walker (29 Jul 2013)

Never mind the tank, that Armchair looks comfy !  Great looking set up there.


----------



## sanj (30 Jul 2013)

When I bought mine they only did black silicone in that size. I went for black for the same reason. I also suspended the light, I felt the legs did not allow for enough spread, but you might find it ok.


----------

